# Optimzer



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anybody know if they make optmizers for the new 2012 honda foreman 500. Because if so i would like to get one.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Im pretty sure the pc5 will work.


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

I mean cause its almost the same as the 420 but a little more beefier.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Found it for ya. 

http://www.powercommander.com/power...rid=16-028&add-mdlyrid2=16-028&fullstr=16-028


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

thanks man


----------

